# Tribulus/Anabolic-Matrix and gyno symptoms



## matoo (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi.

Does anyone know if tribulus can cause gyno symptoms in some cases?

Before, I stopped using plain tribu, after noticing nibbles coming sensitive days after usage. Now, I have tried Anabolic-Matrix Rx, as it's also including anti-estrogen parts. It does the same; a ~week after usage, when i now take 1-3 tablets, on the next day my breasts feel noticeably sensitive. Is that something enought to be alarmed and stop usage completely?

In generally, is there any known effects of gyno with tribulus?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 19, 2006)

Moderators note: moved to supplements section from anabolics.


----------



## matoo (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought some Tribulus a few weeks back. I haven't even opened the bottle yet. I'm still trying to research it more. Sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I bought some Tribulus a few weeks back. I haven't even opened the bottle yet. I'm still trying to research it more. Sorry I can't be of any help.



I think you got is backwards, you should do research first then buy.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I think you got is backwards, you should do research first then buy.



Who cares? It was only like $4 for the bottle.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Who cares? It was only like $4 for the bottle.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

Plus if I do decide to take it, I don't have to take the 70 mile drive to get it, and if I don't I can give it to a friend who takes it. Even if he don't pay me, which he will, I'm out of 4 dollars. If it would have been something more expensive I probably would not have purchased it.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Who cares? It was only like $4 for the bottle.



good luck with that.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> good luck with that.



Thanks. I get your point but it is a small bottle, and was made by ON, and I've always had pretty good luck with their products so far. I think it was on sale as well...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

it may be good, don't know, I do know there is a lot of ineffective trib on the market.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> it may be good, don't know, I do know there is a lot of ineffective trib on the market.



Thanks. That could be. What would you consider to be the best/most effective brand?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. That could be. What would you consider to be the best/most effective brand?



you're kidding, right?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you're kidding, right?



Yeah, of course.


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 24, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. That could be. What would you consider to be the best/most effective brand?



Anabolic-Matrix, if you can afford it.
Very high quality supplement.


Edit- On a side note, I have actually tried ON's Tribulus, the one you bought.
If I remember correctly, I did notice improved sleep while taking it.
Aside from that, I don't think I experienced any other effects.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

HSMichael said:


> Anabolic-Matrix, if you can afford it.
> Very high quality supplement.



it's only *$23.99* here >> www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1729


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> it's only *$23.99* here >> www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1729



Thanks. Looks like a decent price.


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> it's only *$23.99* here >> www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1729




That's a pretty good rate...Especially if you cycle it.


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 25, 2006)

You shouldn't get gyno from trib or any of the natural test boosters.


----------



## matoo (Oct 30, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> You shouldn't get gyno from trib or any of the natural test boosters.



Is this an opinion or a fact?

At least it make nibbles itching/erected all the time as a rebound, and after using tribulus some time I think my "manboobs" are notably bigger.


----------

